

YC-Funded ScreenLeap: Screen-Sharing Doesn’t Need To Make You Crazy - danielamitay
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/21/yc-funded-screenleap-because-screen-sharing-doesnt-need-to-make-you-crazy/

======
jpdoctor
It's a bit late in the day for this startup. I just had a turbotax issue, and
Intuit of all people had easy screensharing with just a code.

~~~
ernestipark
I tried this feature when I was on support with them... Chrome crashed every
time I tried to run it.

------
chr15
How is this different from <https://join.me/> ? I've been using join.me with
my clients and they love the simplicity.

~~~
narkee
>Conversely, competitors like JoinMe (which is part of LogMeIn) use a Flash-
based viewer, which won’t work on many smartphones (including, famously, any
iOS devices)...

~~~
Kenan
It requires Java so I still can't use it from my phone (not that I would
expect to be able to show anything outside my web browser anyways).

~~~
MichaelApproved
The java screen share isn't limited to showing your browser, it'll show your
entire monitor. And this code is different from joinme in that it doesn't
require flash to view someone else's monitor, its viewer works with
JavaScript.

------
cgart
I wonder why nobody speaks about <http://teamviewer.com>? I tried it and in
deed just works like a charm. No need for any registration either, just
download and run it directly. This took me something like 2 minutes to run it.
You even not only share the screen but has also a full remote access. Yeah, it
even works on any kind of OS (Win, Mac, Linux, Android, iOS).

What is so special about this new screen sharing startup which hasn't been
solved already by other projects? I would even claim that Teamviewer does
pretty much nails the problem of screen sharing.

[Disclaimer: I am not affiliated with teamviewer in any sense.]

------
blntechie
Worked impressively with IE 9 in my Windows phone. I usually am used to new
services not working with Win phone browser. That was a nice surprise.

------
robocat
I did a proof-of-concept that shares a browser screen to a browser running on
another PC:

A) var a = body.innerHTML.split('id="'); B) foreach s in a; var id = /([^"]
_)/.match(s); C) use id as key to s D) send changes to innerHTML to second
browser using comet E) repeat every second or so

In second browser keep cache of all sent s, rebuild a, and set body.innerHTML
= a.join('id="'); Add a transparent div and transmit mouse movements.

Works best if: _ pure ajax single page app * in page HTML is browser agnostic
(e.g. you use modernizr.js, and javascript generated HTML never has difference
depending on browser) * no javascript in body e.g. no onxxx="somejs();"
attributes. * static css file * static image files

PM me if want more info :-)

------
nrao123
This is one of the most useful applications ever to be used to by our company.
Its made a huge difference to our sales and demo process. We were paying users
of Glance.net and it didn't work half as well as Screenleap. Amazing. Great
stuff.

------
danteembermage
This is exactly the product I need. I teach evening MBA students business
statistics and decision making and I've just spent the last three days trying
to debug why someone's t test wouldn't work over email. I emailed everyone
saying I'm willing to watch a skype screen share and the response I got back
was "I'm not on Skype". I really doubt I would have had more than one or two
takers with that solution, but with screen leap I can put the link on my
Blackboard page with the instructions "click the giant share my screen now
button and text me the code" and forget about it. I'm so glad this exists,
right when I need it.

------
nbpoole
Previous discussion of Screenleap:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3539792>

------
jplmelanson
Doesn't work if a try to see my desktop from ios device... I started session
under ubuntu with chrome17 browser.

~~~
ttruong
Please email us at support (at) screenleap.com and we'll investigate.

------
gala8y
Seems to end session for a viewer when I reach to second monitor in multiple
monitors setup. Edit: Disconnects without leaving monitor, too.

For explaining stuff I still prefer to connect to viewers machine.

------
nmridul
How does this compare to Google Hangout ? With hangout you don't need to
install any software and sharing the screen is easier compared to many
alternatives I have tried.

~~~
pbreit
Google Hangouts requires the Google Voice and Video install, a more
substantial process than just about every other screen sharing service.

------
notatoad
This seems a little backwards. The viewer n a screen sharing session is
usually the one with the technical knowledge and capability. You're making the
wrong side easy.

------
benjaminwootton
This is a DropBox-esque opportunity.

Like internet storage, screen sharing has been around for ages, but nobody has
cracked it and packaged it up for the mass market.

------
aith
This will be an interesting one to monetize without taking away from the
simplicity.

~~~
ABrandt
They could monetize as an enterprise, web-based GoToMeeting/WebEx competitor.
Both are awful to use.

------
donniezazen
Very cool project. Wish it were a little faster.

